# probleme beim Formatieren

## mikl0910

Hi Ihr lieben leute,

vorweg ein paar Infos zu mir

Ich befasse mich seit etwas mehr als 4 Jahren mit Linux (openSuse) und bin net wirklich unerfahren.

Mein projekt ist zur Zeit, gentoo in ne VirtualBox zu installieren. Die VBox läuft in openSuse.

Ich habe alle Partitionen, so wie ich sie brauche, angelegt und nun lassen sie sicdzh nicht formatieren. 

Hier die meldungen von der Konsole.

entoo-11 ~ # fdisk /dev/sda 

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 17.0 GB, 17021534208 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2069 cylinders, total 33245184 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa6d1951c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           67584     4261887     2097152   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4261888    20645887     8192000   83  Linux

/dev/sda4        20645888    33245183     6299648   83  Linux

Command (m for help): w

The partition table has been altered!

Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.

Syncing disks.

Gentoo-11 ~ # mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1

mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory

The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?

Gentoo-11 ~ # 

Ich verstehe net warum das net klappt.

Kann mir jemand erklären was da schief geht?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Physische Festplatte oder ein Image auf der Disk?

Dein Gentoo ist in der VM?

Device steht dort auch zur Verfügung?

Notfalls kannst du auch die Platte mit Suse partitionieren...

----------

## mikl0910

Also es ist ein Image auf der Disk, als dynamisch wachsendes medium kofiguriert. Ja gentoo läuft in der VM und das Image wird als 17gb grosse platte erkannt. Ich probiere es mal die partitionen vorab mit parted magig zu erstellen. Villeicht klappt das ja.

seltsam iss es schon Das einerseits gentoo die partitionen anlegt und andererseits sagt da iss nix zu formatieren.

----------

## mikl0910

pmagic hatt geholfen. kann nun mit der installation forntfahren.

----------

